# Which macro Bee photo do you like better?



## Parker219 (Jul 13, 2014)

Both of these are shot with the D5300 and Tokina 100mm 2.8 macro lens.

The first shot is at f/6.3, as you can see it has a VERY narrow depth of field. Keep in mind, this is not even a "normal" size bee. This is one of those small bees. Maybe someone can tell me if its a juvenile regular honey bee, or if its a different kind of bee?

For the second shot, I bumped it to f/16, in order to get more in focus. 


So, which one do you like better?


Any comments or critique would be helpful.  

1.  

Little-Bee-2 by linktheworld219, on Flickr






2. 

Little-Bee by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## CAP (Jul 13, 2014)

Number 2 is better.

1# has the out of aperture zone in middle of the photo.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 13, 2014)

^ I will try cropping that one different. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 13, 2014)

Honestly, I like them both! I couldn't pick a favorite. Neat pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Designer (Jul 13, 2014)

#1

I prefer the profile.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 13, 2014)

I keep going back and forth.


----------



## CAP (Jul 13, 2014)

bees are hard to shoot.

Even mine come out iffy.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 13, 2014)

^ Looks like you nailed the focus on the 3rd one.  

I have some bee photos on those same type of flowers...



Bee-3 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 13, 2014)

I shot mine with a flash at like f/32. 






I did cheat a little since mine was dead. It's much easier with a target that's not moving.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 13, 2014)

^ Yeah, I know I could get great results with dead ones, but I only shoot ones in the wild ( alive ).


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 14, 2014)

^ plus with that black background that photo does not really look natural.


----------



## CAP (Jul 14, 2014)

I all ways use a macro ring lite helps a ton.


----------



## Pejacre (Jul 14, 2014)

Not great but I just wanted to join the bee party - I think these were shot with my 70-300 VR before I got my macro lens.


----------



## Parker219 (Jul 30, 2014)

By the way, this may seem obvious to experts out there, but maybe not for everyone...If you are NOT REALLY close to the bee / bug / whatever. You can go to aperture priority and put it at f/5. Then make sure your ISO is at 100. If you are in bright sunlight, your camera should put the shutter speed around 1/800, like in this photo. Or just go to manual and put in those settings...Anyway, That will help with camera shake and if the bee is moving slightly. 

So you can get a handheld shot like this...It obviously looks a lot sharper on my computer or by clicking on the photo to view on flickr. 




Quick-Bee by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

I prefer the second one.  As someone stated, the out of aperture area in the center of the first photograph is distracting.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks...I ended up using a tighter crop, so that part was not as distracting.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 9, 2014)

Its not as close, but I think I nailed the focus a little better in this one...testing to see...


----------



## greybeard (Oct 10, 2014)

I like #2 best


----------



## CameraClicker (Oct 10, 2014)

I like #2 better.  #1 has an out of focus plant part in front of the bee.


----------



## chris foxe (Oct 10, 2014)

CAP said:


> bees are hard to shoot.
> 
> Even mine come out iffy.



if these are "iffy" then i should give up now,
without getting tooooo technical, could someone tell me how i could have made this one better.
cheers chris.


----------



## 4rum (Oct 13, 2014)

The tighter crop did it for me. You had detail to spare. The full view was distracting to me too. Both fantastic! My guess on the bee is: Sweat bee (Halictus sp.)

'rum


----------

